# Calgon -- To The Rescue



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a quick little tip for getting everything out of those Black and Grey tanks

Now i only do this every four dumps -- but let me tell you -- it does make a difference -- it takes the tanks from clean to squeeky clean...

Of course the reason I don't do it every time is because I am toooo cheap ...

BUT - and i digress -- get yourself some CALGON WATER SOFTNER at your local grocery store -- get the liquid --

http://www.calgon.us/

and add a good capful right before you head out with a gallon of warm water so it has time to slosh around --

and you will be amazed at what it loosens up ... makes the whole tank slick as a goose .... nothing hangs on...

just thought i share --

now this is also when I tell you that I write this as i sit on the beach of Corpus Christi during spring break with it being 88 degrees and sunny --







-- gotta love TEXAS...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Shout out to Ghosty in Corpus! Thanks for the tip. Will be adding Calgon to the list of items needed by next weekend.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> now this is also when I tell you that I write this as i sit on the beach of Corpus Christi during spring break with it being 88 degrees and sunny --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip









Spring break, 88* Well it's cold and snowed a few inches yesterday. Enjoy your weather. We'll be camping soon enough.

Bill.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Ghosty,

You got room on that beach for another 23RS? I got beer!

Beerman


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We use a cap full of Calgon and Tide in the black tank each trip. Since I have no quickie flush, it's worth the expense!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Only 88 degrees, Ghosty?

Man, you must have that furnace cranked!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

newbie alert - do you just poor it down the toilet to get it in the tank?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Another good tip from Ghosty









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

yes, just pour it down the toilet, the same you do with the blue stuff.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I love and hate softened water. Just remember that what it does to the doodoo in your tank it is also doing to your tank. And pipes and fixtures etc...


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Only 88 degrees, Ghosty?
> 
> Man, you must have that furnace cranked!
> 
> ...


Whats a furnace???


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Whats a furnace???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing you've lit once at your PDI, and it smelled bad, it had heat coming from the floor vents so much that you had to put on the air conditioner to compensate









Have a great trip Ghosty.

Bill.


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

You wouldn't be setting off Port "A"? What a great place! 
Got four weeks till I'll be doing the same.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

h2oman said:


> I love and hate softened water. Just remember that what it does to the doodoo in your tank it is also doing to your tank. And pipes and fixtures etc...
> [snapback]89576[/snapback]​


I have yet to see the downside. What do you have in mind?

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We've been adding it to our Black tank after every trip last spring/summer and I think it's doing a GREAT job.

The gauge always seems to work and I don't have false readings.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

h2oman said:


> I love and hate softened water. Just remember that what it does to the doodoo in your tank it is also doing to your tank. And pipes and fixtures etc...
> [snapback]89576[/snapback]​


They're all plastic. There's nothing it can hurt.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > I love and hate softened water.Â Just remember that what it does to the doodoo in your tank it is also doing to your tank.Â And pipes and fixtures etc...
> ...


ok


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I can't find calgon anywhere. We have looked at walmart, food lion, winn dixie----where are you guys getting it at?







<<


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> > I love and hate softened water.Â Just remember that what it does to the doodoo in your tank it is also doing to your tank.Â And pipes and fixtures etc...
> ...


The level sensors are metallic. I don't know how sensitive they are to corrosion, but I believe I had read somewhere warning about using laundry detergents like Tide, because it could affect the sensors.

Bob


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Another great tip
















Thor


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

....but I believe I had read somewhere warning about using laundry detergents like Tide, because it could affect the sensors.

Softened water is more corrosive to copper pipes in your house than it is to plastic piping. I thought the sensors were stainless steel so they should be resistant to just softened water and the regular products you would normally put in.

I have used the colgon recommened from this site and it definitely works







. Especially in the grey take where there is alot of detergent to go with it. I believe the DW found it at Walmart but it does seem hard to find. I think it even comes in small pouches which you just throw in so you could easily store a couple in the trailer without fear of spilllage.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

kmcfetters,

The stores right near my house don't seem to carry Calgon, maybe because the water is better???







I go to another store nearer my work and they have plenty of it, go figure. Just look around at different grocery stores or WM's, some will have it some won't....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Did you pull the trailer onto the beach? I used to live in San Antonio and would go to Corpus and hang out on the beach as much as possible. What a blast. South Padre Island is one of the neatest beaches in America and is a real blessing. I would pull my old Dodge Pickup out on the beach and drive for miles. More than once I slept in the back of the truck. I would wake up with sea birds perched on the camper shell and once a big Pelican. Good times.

I always wondered how many campers would get caught by high tide and become boats.

Reverie


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Been using the Tide and calgon since day 1.... No sensor problems after a lot of use last year. Tanks rinse clean easily - usually keep 2 gallons in and let it slosh on the way to campground. Dump once you get there.

Great suggestion!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Does this mix with the chemicals that you put in your toilet OK? No explosions????
Would not want any









Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

gone campin said:


> Does this mix with the chemicals that you put in your toilet OK? No explosions????
> Would not want any
> 
> 
> ...


So far no explosions...







Just add about 2 gallons of water, the Black tank chemicals and the Calgon together after you've dumped the black tank.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Does this mix with the chemicals that you put in your toilet OK? No explosions????
> Would not want any
> 
> 
> ...


been mixing it together every trip all of last year. no problems. as to which black tank stuff to buy, I usually buy the green, or blue, or orange, or whatever is on sale, though I don't prefer the blue due to the formaldahyde content. I guess I'm saying that I've pretty much had a real chemical soup (yuk!





















) in there and nothing has blown up yet.

scott


----------



## DeniseE (Mar 2, 2006)

I too am having trouble finding the Calgon. The lady in the Target in the next town asked me if I was looking for bubble bath.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm confused as well. My wife went to buyt some and came back with Vasoline bubble batch beads. She said she couldn't find Calgon and theis was essentially the same thing. I don't think so. So can someone give the exact product name - besides just Calgon?

On edit. I referenced the link to www.Calgon.com that was provided and can now see the distinction. They make water softener as well as bath and body products.

Thanks, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glenn, don t use bubble bath







, in the black tank, the bubbles might tickle your hiney









John


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

[quote name='tdvffjohn' date='Mar 16 2006, 10:57 AM']
Glenn, don t use bubble bath







, in the black tank, the bubbles might tickle your hiney























!!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Glenn, don t use bubble bath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are all too much. LMAO

Yeah, your hiney might funny but Odor won't be a problem!!

We have good luck finding Calgon at Giant supermarkets and Sears hardware stores. I always buy a few bottles when I can get it because every now and then we can't find it anywhere. Those of us with access to supply will have to start stocking up and distribute to the less fortunate at the rallies.







the Outbackers Calgon Blackmarket


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

happycamper said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn, don t use bubble bath
> ...


I found it in Walmart also....not sure about the Temple store, but zI saw it in St. Clair for sure. Liquid only though, they don't carry the powder.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> happycamper said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


That's great Steve 
I'll have take a look see maybe tomorrow night

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

fishnmagician,


> You wouldn't be setting off Port "A"? What a great place!


You go to Port A? We go there every summer. Got reservations for July 4th week at the Gulf Water RV Resort again this year.

Love the beach. sunny

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, almost forgot....

Ghosty, thanks for the tip.









Mark


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

FOUND IT! We got it at Harris Teeter---now how much do we put in the tank? Thanks


----------

